# My visit to Eb's BBQ (Raine's joint)



## Captain Morgan (Jan 21, 2006)

Went to Charlotte today, and made a much anticipated detour into
Indian Trail (between Charlotte and Monroe on Hwy 74).

I am very pleased to report it was all I had hoped for, one of the best q joints I've ever visited.  Folks, these guys are serving competition quality
q in a restaurant.  Beans were some of the best I've ever had.
The sauce is not sweet, has a great and unique flavor and just enough
heat.  I bought a bottle of the sauce and a bottle of the Mustard Chow
Chow which I may try tomorrow on some hot dogs.

  Not afraid to admit, I got 4 sammies to go, got to my mothers house
about 20 minutes later with 3 sammies. 

 Highly reccomended....it would be hard to make better q than that.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 21, 2006)

Great review Cappy!  Glad to see someone doing well making a living doing something they love!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 21, 2006)

Wouldn't mind seeing her post again...and be available for a podcast!  That would be a good one!!


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 21, 2006)

Be careful, that Chow Chow is addictive.  I wish you would have told me you were going.  I ran out recently and need to be resupplied.  :-(   I've been thinking about making a Q trip.  Maybe Blue Eyes will let me go to Charlotte.  

Nice Review.  Congrats Raine.

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 21, 2006)

Jack, I'll be going again at least twice over the next month....I'll get you a supply.


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 21, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Jack, I'll be going again at least twice over the next month....I'll get you a supply.



Excellent!    Thanks in advance.

Jack


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 21, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Went to Charlotte today, and made a much anticipated detour into
> Indian Trail (between Charlotte and Monroe on Hwy 74).
> 
> I am very pleased to report it was all I had hoped for, one of the best q joints I've ever visited.  Folks, these guys are serving competition quality
> ...



Wow thats what I call a good review might have to make a road trip for some of that when time and money allows, Cappy sounds like good sauce, if ya can I would gladly pay ya back for a bottle of that sauce if ya could swing it??


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 22, 2006)

yep, they use an Old Hickory smoker with a stack of wood right outside next to it.


----------

